# Anyone Try Zazzle.com?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I just made an account and have started making products. Its pretty fun, but we will see if it actually brings in any money. Anyone else have any success with this website?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kwings said:


> I just made an account and have started making products. Its pretty fun, but we will see if it actually brings in any money. Anyone else have any success with this website?


I made a store last week and have some items on there. I made one sale pretty quickly but none since. It is all about promoting your store, which I don't really do except for the link in my signature on here and one mention on Facebook. I mainly have it to give me something to do. I plan to open stores for each of my daughters and see if anyone likes their art.

Nomad


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats awesome, i'm probably going to spend a great deal of time this week making stuff. I have some ideas in my head on things to make, i'm pretty excited about this site but again we'll see if it actually brings in any money.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

I've been at Zazzle a long time now, am a Bronze seller. Although sales are a bit slower this fall than normal. Every time everyone is doing great, making great sales, they will change something, like they just did with the posters and canvas prints, and now everyone is taking theirs down. I also have quite a few Zazzle affiliate sites, where I sell the art of others and make a commission. It's really fun, but you gotta keep up all the time.

The paper products sell very well at Zazzle, invitations, save the dates, especially wedding stuff, business cards. (I do not do those) Maybe I should. I did very well with my Team Mascots shirts until Zazzle made available their own team mascots in large quantity orders. (Boo) I use to sell mine 12-14 at a time. 

I am also at Cafepress and several other print on demands. I love it, I love graphic art and creating art.

Here is my Farm and Ranch Art site where I post and promote the art of others. If a picture is missing, that means they took it down and I have to go replace it or remove it. But there is some really beautiful art and great artists on Zazzle. I love, love, love going and looking for new art to add.

Farm and Ranch Art


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm going to be making stuff all week i'm kind of really excited lol. How is the money tho? Is it decent?

I know i wont get rich but still i'd like to know that its worth the effort.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My daughter drew a Christmas Cat and I put it on a magnet. Our normal charge for a magnet is $2.95. With the discount for our commission and the 15% discount on everything yesterday and today, I paid less than $2 per magnet. I got a few of the Christmas ones to give as gifts. I thought the price was fair and the S&H was only $1.99. If nothing else it's a way for us to get items with our pictures and art at a decent price. I think the only way to sell to other people is to promote the stores, but I'm not very good at that.

Nomad


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I uploaded some Christmas cards, magnets, and a mousepad a couple of years ago, and like anything else, if you don't promote it, it won't sell itself. I sold some cards to a friend, and a mousepad to a stranger (they must've liked my Peace Snowman )
Take a look 
http://www.zazzle.com/ifistav
My earnings? $5!!! Like I said, if you don't promote it, it won't sell itself.

Cindy, your link is a great idea, I hope it's generating you some money!

Kwings, best of luck!

Ifi


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

Yes, you can make some pretty good money. There are several who do it full time, as their job, and make a living there. Those big money shops are usually the paper products. Wedding and Save the Date stuff, birthday invitations, business cards. I usually get a couple sales every day, like I said, I did way better there before they added their own team shirts in bulk.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I opened another store where I will start making wedding and party invitations. 

My first tore is where i will have all of my Anime/Pop Culture related Items.


I'm excited!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Can someone tell me what I should do to promote my stores? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

Do you have Facebook? My Facebook is my business, not personal. I post sales and products on my Facebook (I have quite a few fan pages I made) and then it automatically goes to Twitter with hashtags like #Soccer. Twitter is great for finding people in niches. Facebook also have a lot of Zazzle 'groups' of People, who promote each other.

Be sure to tag your products good, 10 good tags, and choose good categories and they should come up in the marketplace search.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 16, 2008)

I sell on both Cafe Press and Zazzle. A few years ago, Cafe Press restructured the way they pay the shopkeepers, so lots of people moved over to Zazzle.

Unless you promote your Zazzle shop(s) constantly and heavily, designs tend to get lost in their marketplace, since there are literally billions of them posted, with more added all the time.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Cindy in KY said:


> Do you have Facebook? My Facebook is my business, not personal. I post sales and products on my Facebook (I have quite a few fan pages I made) and then it automatically goes to Twitter with hashtags like #Soccer. Twitter is great for finding people in niches. Facebook also have a lot of Zazzle 'groups' of People, who promote each other.
> 
> Be sure to tag your products good, 10 good tags, and choose good categories and they should come up in the marketplace search.


I feel like I am spamming my friends if I post more than the link on Facebook. I don't really know how to do all the things you mention.

Nomad


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Cindy in KY said:


> Do you have Facebook? My Facebook is my business, not personal. I post sales and products on my Facebook (I have quite a few fan pages I made) and then it automatically goes to Twitter with hashtags like #Soccer. Twitter is great for finding people in niches. Facebook also have a lot of Zazzle 'groups' of People, who promote each other.
> 
> Be sure to tag your products good, 10 good tags, and choose good categories and they should come up in the marketplace search.


Can you or anyone on here explain Twitter to me. I have one but i cant figure out how to it works. From what i understand you post stuff onthe ir and only your followers see it? i don't have any followers lol. 

Is there more to it? I'd love to use twitter to promote my pages but i cant figure out how.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

You post to promote your products with the # being key words. Like:

Cute #Corgie iPhone case http://www.zazzle.com/corgi_puppy_speckcase-176176222888488128

Anyone on Twitter who has #Corgie in a search column will see it, and probably follow you. I have several search columns I use in Tweetdeck. Put your referral code in there of course. Twitter will shorten the link for you.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I added some new products to my zazzle page, if anyone's interested 

www.zazzle.com/ifistav*

Thanks!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I checked out the zazzle site after reading this thread and decided to create some rack cards for my husband's business which is portrait painting. I have uploaded the pictures which were JPG files then when I'm ready to buy them it tells me that I have altered the size and increased the size so the image may look pixelated when I have them printed out. They have a file of my images and I checked the properties and each one says 125X125. My original files are around 640 X400 How did they get smaller and will they turn out well if I go ahead with buying them? The images all look fine on my screen. I don't think I am doing anything wrong. I kept deleting the file on the rack page and replacing it with one from my computer but the same thing would happen each time. I'm getting really irritated with this site. Can anyone who knows about this site help?

Susan


----------



## Smileyfacecat (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been on Zazzle for a few years now, and so far so good. I make roughly $8-12 a month, which isn't much but it's better than nothing. Mind you, I have not made anything new for that site in over a year, so it's just residual purchases from older products. Seeing as a design may take you 5-20 minutes to make, and then you can create a 'line' of products for it, it really can be profitable over time. My best month so far has brought home a $42 check, which was worth it. Make things that people can customize, follows the 'trends', and put that same design on every product (bag, shirt, bumper sticker, etc.) that Zazzle offers. Zazzle won't make you rich, but it will contribute to your income, even if only by a dollar now and again. Oh, and I recommend using their PayPal payment method, because then you do not have to wait until your royalties hit a certain amount, you can just request the money when ever you sell anything. 
I hope that helps.
(P.s. Sorry if I ramble, my brain is just a little fogging after a recent medical procedure.)


----------

